# Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt!



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

Bei Windows 10 taucht aktuell immer wieder folgende Datei auf: *Windows10UpgraderApp.exe*
Diese Datei ist offiziell von Microsoft signiert und liegt im Ordner "C:\Windows\Windows10Upgrade" oder "C:\Windows10Upgrade"
Wenn der Ordner gelöscht wird, taucht er trotzdem nach etwa 20 Minuten wieder auf. 

Er scheint allerdings nicht (ausschließlich) über Windows Update heruntergeladen zu werden, denn diesen Dienst habe ich mittlerweile über die Kommandozeile per "sc delete wuauserv" deinstalliert. Er tauscht auch unter Dienste nicht mehr auf.
Allerdings war jetzt der Ordner plötzlich doch wieder da und die Exe wurde automatisch gestartet. Unter Autostart/Geplante Aufgaben existiert jedoch kein entsprechender Eintrag im CCleaner. 
Nach dem Löschen ist die Datei spätestens nach einem Windows-Neustart wieder da. 

Die Datei selbst scheint laut VirusTotal erst seit ein paar Tagen zu existieren: Antivirus scan for accb2fa729481cbb87edbcf6286488f8083e04054f13edfec30b9b30f88c8637 at
2018-03-13 18:10:33 UTC - VirusTotal

Edit: Damit disqualifiziert sich Microsoft und Windows 10 für jegliche Verwendung in Unternehmen und Behörden. Denn entweder wurde die Signatur komprimiert (bzw. der private Schlüssel entwendet) oder Microsoft hat dieses Tool selbst entwickelt und liefert es beharrlich ohne Zustimmung der Nutzer aus.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Das ist doch der Windows Update Assistent.Sieht man doch wenn man das Programm startet.
Oder für die Upgrades:anniversary,Creators usw. denke ich mal
Windows 10 Upgrade selbst anstossen wenn von MS nichts kommt - Deskmodder.de


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Nur wo kommt der bitte her, wenn das Windowsupdate deinstalliert ist und der entsprechende Ordner gelöscht??

Gerade ist er schon wieder aufgetaucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Penetranz, dieses Fensters erinnert sehr stark an frühere Ransomware.

Interessant ist auch, was noch so an Dateien nachgeladen wurde, die vorhin noch nicht mit in dem Ordner waren. z.B. "EnableWifiTracing.cmd"


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Die Datei ist bei mir auch vorhanden allerdings unter C:\Windows10Upgrade
Der wird ja automatisch nach Updates bzw. Upgrades suchen.Ein Dienst?

Edit:Welche Windows 10 Version ist denn aktuell installiert bei dir?


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Jetzt scheint die bei mir auch in dem Ordner C:\Windows10Upgrade drin zu sein und es sind auch mehr Dateien drin. 

Ich habe jetzt noch einen Dienst namens "OS Remediation System Service" entdeckt. 
Beschreibung: "A lightweight service for understanding and remediating OS update issues." -> Ein einfacher Service zum Verständnis und zur Behebung von Betriebssystem-Update-Problemen.

Den werde ich jetzt auch mal noch deinstallieren.

Edit: Hat nicht geholfen.

Es handelt sich um Win10 Pro (1607).


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

also Windows10UpgraderApp.exe findet es bei mir nicht

ich hab Cortana und das automatische installieren von Treiber deaktiviert


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ich hab Cortana und das automatische installieren von Treiber deaktiviert



Hab ich bei mir auch. Deshalb wundert mich, wo das ganze immer wieder her kommt. insbesondere da auch der Windows Update Dienst deaktiviert war und jetzt sogar deinstalliert ist.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

und wie alte ist die Win10 Iso die du installierst?

meine is von letzter Woche


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Installiert ist das Windows schon seit ein paar Jahren. Es wurde auch seitdem nicht viel verändert, da das System nur als HTPC für den TV-Stick und Mediathekview dient.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Wie gesagt ich denke das ist nur für die "grossen" Upgrades und nicht der normale Update Service.Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.
Ich meinte nicht Version von Home oder Pro sondern Versionsnr. zb 1709.
Hast du Creators Fall drauf?Sonst wäre klar das er dir das immer anbieten will.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Würde ich auch denken. Nur ist mir nicht klar, wo die Dateien immer wieder herkommen, bzw. was dafür verantwortlich ist. Da das nicht transparent ist, sieht das immer noch wie eine Backdoor aus.


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Registry?Wär weiß das schon so genau.Es gibt ja genug Schlupflöcher
Edit: Die Illusion hab ich schon aufgegeben das irgendwas sicher ist.Noch nichtmal die Rente ist sicher


----------



## chaotium (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

wahrscheinlich wird aus dem Inetz von irgendeneinem Dienst/ Programm oder Windows selbst runtergeladen


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich wird aus dem Inetz von irgendeneinem Dienst/ Programm oder Windows selbst runtergeladen



Das ist schon logisch, die Dateien kommt schließlich nicht aus dem Nichts. Die Frage ist halt, welches Programm genau dafür verantwortlich ist und wie man es unterbindet.

Insbesondere ist es unzumutbar, dass dies ohne Nachfrage oder Genehmigung durch den Nutzer passiert.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Mal wieder eine für Linux-Fanboys typisch reißerische Überschrift die sogar noch unter dem Niveau von Bild-Schlagzeilen liegt. 
Diesen Upgrade-Assistenten bekommt man mit der Meldung i.d.R. nur dann zu Gesicht, sobald man einen alten Windows 10-Build zu lange weiterverwendet. 

Dass sich Windows 10 mittlerweile auch nicht mehr davon beeindrucken lässt den Update-Prozess zu deaktiveren bzw. zu deinstallieren ist auch ne bekannte Tatsache (die auch gut so ist...). 
Man könnte ja stattdessen auch einfach mal das Update auf den aktuellen Build machen - aber sobald man das Fenster da oben zu Gesicht bekommt, hat man definitiv nicht nur selber den Zeitpunkt bestimmen wollen, wann man nen Update installiert.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Nur hat sich auf meinen Systemen nicht einfach ohne nachfrage irgendein Programm zu installieren !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Genau das passiert bei Linux übrigens auch niemals, da man dort die Programme und Updates per apt-get manuell installiert. 

Ich habe die Lösung gefunden:
Den Ordner "C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows\UpdateOrchestrator" löschen. 
Windows 10: Neustart nach Windows Update verhindern - Update Orchestrator - PC Magazin

_Definition Backdoor:_


			
				http://www.searchsecurity.de/definition/Back-Door-Hintertuer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Back Door ist eine Methode, indem sich jemand unter Umgehung der Security-Mechanismen Zugriff auf ein Computer-Programm verschafft. Eine Back Door ist unter Umständen absichtlich vom Entwickler implementiert. Somit kann er aus Gründen der Fehlersuche und so weiter auf das IT-System zugreifen. Auch Angreifer nutzen oftmals Hintertüren.
> [...]
> Eine Back Door ist immer ein Security-Risiko. Dabei ist es egal, ob sie für administrative Zwecke oder von einem Cyberkriminellen implementiert wurde.


----------



## chaotium (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Es ist leider nicht dein "System" Du hast nur ne Lizenz erworben zur nutzung ^^


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Ja.Microsoft will nur unser bestesSicherheit.
Du wirst nicht die aktuellste Version haben.deshalb die ständigen Meldungen.
Das mit deinem Link hab ich hier auch gelesen:
Update Assistent entfernen [gelost] - Deskmodder.de


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Es ist leider nicht dein "System" Du hast nur ne Lizenz erworben zur nutzung ^^



Deswegen bleiben die Arbeitssysteme bei Win7 und Linux.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur hat sich auf meinen Systemen nicht einfach ohne nachfrage irgendein Programm zu installieren !!



Dir gehört nur die Hardware. Sobald du Win10 installierst haste mit dem Akzeptieren der AGB/EULA bestätigt, dass Microsoft übertrieben gesagt alles was sie wollen wann sie wollen auf deinem System tun dürfen. Gefällt dir das nicht, darfst du kein Windows verwenden.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sobald du Win10 installierst haste mit dem Akzeptieren der AGB/EULA bestätigt, dass Microsoft übertrieben gesagt alles was sie wollen wann sie wollen auf deinem System tun dürfen.



Womit Windows10 also in Behören und Unternehmen nicht eingesetzt werden darf. Denn solche Praktiken sind mit Datenschutz nicht zu vereinbaren. 
Mal sehen, ob Win11 bis 2020 fertig ist, sonst gibt es dann ein großes Problem. 

Denn von heute auf morgen wird man wohl kaum alle Systeme auf Linux umstellen können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Womit Windows10 also in Behören und Unternehmen nicht eingesetzt werden darf.



Streng genommen ist das so, ja.
Das Unternehmen in dem ich arbeite nutzt auch noch immer Windows7 auf den Client-PCs und stellt Server schrittweise auf Linux um (die es nicht ohnehin schon waren) da Win10 keine Alternative ist. Das Ding kommt dann höchstens auf Client-PCs die vom Rest der Welt abgeschnitten sind als LTSB Version. Das dürfte günstiger sein als tausende Mitarbeiter auf Linux zu schulen 

Gleiches gilt für Office - Microsoft will Unternehmen mit Gewalt die zeitlizenz und Cloudlösung andrehen - unser KnowHow geht aber definitiv in keine Cloud. Dem Herr Mitarbeiter der da war von MS wurde ins Gesicht gesagt entweder wir bekommen Office2016 genau wie aktuell 2010 als Maschinenbezogene Volumenlizenz ohne jede Internetanbindung oder der gesamte Konzern stellt auf OpenOffice oder vergleichbares um. Der hat geschaut wie ne Scheibe Salami - ich frage mich ob MS wirklich nicht darüber nachdenkt dass ihre Lösungen in manchen Unternehmen einfach nicht funktionieren. Ich kann nicht Verarbeitungstechnik und Wissen das weltweit einzigartig ist (wir können tatsächlich Dinge die sonst niemand kann) in irgendne Internetcloud hochladen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Womit Windows10 also in Behören und Unternehmen nicht eingesetzt werden darf. Denn solche Praktiken sind mit Datenschutz nicht zu vereinbaren.



Es gibt dazu eine schöne, bzw. eigentlich unschöne, ARD-Reportage:
Das Microsoft-Dilemma - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Hab ich schon nach der Ausstrahlung runtergeladen, bin aber noch nicht zum schauen gekommen. Hatte mich ja heute auch wieder den ganzen Nachmittag mit diesem Problem rumgeschlagen. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Streng genommen ist das so, ja.
> Das Unternehmen in dem ich arbeite nutzt auch noch immer Windows7 auf den Client-PCs und stellt Server schrittweise auf Linux um (die es nicht ohnehin schon waren) da Win10 keine Alternative ist. Das Ding kommt dann höchstens auf Client-PCs die vom Rest der Welt abgeschnitten sind als LTSB Version. Das dürfte günstiger sein als tausende Mitarbeiter auf Linux zu schulen
> 
> Gleiches gilt für Office - Microsoft will Unternehmen mit Gewalt die zeitlizenz und Cloudlösung andrehen - unser KnowHow geht aber definitiv in keine Cloud. Dem Herr Mitarbeiter der da war von MS wurde ins Gesicht gesagt entweder wir bekommen Office2016 genau wie aktuell 2010 als Maschinenbezogene Volumenlizenz ohne jede Internetanbindung oder der gesamte Konzern stellt auf OpenOffice oder vergleichbares um. Der hat geschaut wie ne Scheibe Salami - ich frage mich ob MS wirklich nicht darüber nachdenkt dass ihre Lösungen in manchen Unternehmen einfach nicht funktionieren. Ich kann nicht Verarbeitungstechnik und Wissen das weltweit einzigartig ist (wir können tatsächlich Dinge die sonst niemand kann) in irgendne Internetcloud hochladen.



Wobei es eben auch Behörden trifft. Man muss nur an die Polizei denken, wo jeder Beamte täglich Personen und Kennzeichen abfragt. 
Was passiert, wenn Einträge aus dem Bundeszentralregister bei privaten Konzernen landen, möchte ich mir lieber nicht mehr vorstellen. 
Am Ende wird dann bei vorbestraften Geldfälschen der Drucker und bei Cyberkriminellen automatisch von Windows der Internetzugang abgestellt. Oder die Daten werden weiterverkauft und jeder kann sie dann bei Facebook auf seinem Profil wiederfinden.

Bei forensischen Auswerte PCs muss jeder Arbeitsschritt gerichtlich Beweisverwertbar nach zu vollziehen sein. Wie soll das gehen, wenn sich ständig etwas am System ändert. 
Kommerzielle Analysetools wie XWays oder Nuix sind nur für Windows verfügbar und kosten vierstellige Beträge pro Jahr.


----------



## Gast20180319 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Hab weder die Ordnerpfade, noch die Datei selber irgendwo auf meiner Systemplatte gefunden.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Ist wohl etwas, was nachgeladen wird. Das ist das perfide.


----------



## Eckism (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Diesen Upgrade-Assistenten bekommt man mit der Meldung i.d.R. nur dann zu Gesicht, sobald man einen alten Windows 10-Build zu lange weiterverwendet.
> 
> Dass sich Windows 10 mittlerweile auch nicht mehr davon beeindrucken lässt den Update-Prozess zu deaktiveren bzw. zu deinstallieren ist auch ne bekannte Tatsache (die auch gut so ist...).
> Man könnte ja stattdessen auch einfach mal das Update auf den aktuellen Build machen - aber sobald man das Fenster da oben zu Gesicht bekommt, hat man definitiv nicht nur selber den Zeitpunkt bestimmen wollen, wann man nen Update installiert.



Das wäre mir echt neu, wenn es ne Meldung gibt, die sagt, das die Build zu alt ist und Updates trotz deaktivierung installiert werden. Mein PC ist noch im Win10 Urzustand...da kommt keine Meldung...


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



Eckism schrieb:


> Updates trotz deaktivierung installiert werden.



Der Updatedienst scheint sich wie von Geisterhand wieder auf *manuell* zu stellen, wenn man ihn auf *deaktiviert* gestellt hat. 
Windows 10 V1607: Zwangs-Updates durch automatische Änderung des Dienst-Starttyps? | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog

Deshalb habe ich den Dienst dann ganz deinstalliert. Der Workaround (s.o.) funktioniert nicht, da eine Fehlermeldung wegen falscher Logindaten erscheint.


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

auch bei mir ist der ordner mit dieser exe zu finden.
So weit ja nix seltsames daran ABER komisch finde ich genau 2 Sachen.
Die dateien sind Woll fast alle am 4.4.17 Endstanden.
Und zudem habe ich gegen Updates so fern sie auch angemessen sind nix was uns aber die bat Datei mit dem namen (EnableWiFiTracing.bat) sagen soll ist mir auch nicht ganz klar. 
Gibt es mutige die mal versuchen den Ordner leer zumachen und Windows die Schreibrechte für diesen zu entziehen ?


----------



## pedi (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt scheint die bei mir auch in dem Ordner C:\Windows10Upgrade drin zu sein und es sind auch mehr Dateien drin.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt noch einen Dienst namens "OS Remediation System Service" entdeckt.
> Beschreibung: "A lightweight service for understanding and remediating OS update issues." -> Ein einfacher Service zum Verständnis und zur Behebung von Betriebssystem-Update-Problemen.
> ...



du solltest erst mal auf 1709 aktualisieren, bevor du ein fass aufmachst.
uralte builds nutzen und auf MS plärren-übelst solche leute.


----------



## DKK007 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

MS hat aber trotzdem an laufenden Systemen nicht zu verändern. Zumal auch das manuelle Upgrade nicht läuft: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...s-10-update-assistent-fehler.html#post9287845
Dadurch bin ich überhaupt erst darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass sich dieses Tool nicht dauerhaft entfernen lässt. 

Vielleicht sollte man nicht immer so den Monopolisten in den Arsch kriechen. Bis dahin hat MS genug Bugs zu fixen.


----------



## lefskij (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Deswegen bleiben die Arbeitssysteme bei Win7 und Linux.



Ja, so handhabe ich das auch und das wird auch so lange wie möglich so bleiben, denn bespitzelt wird man ja schon genug. Ich kann mich noch an damals erinnern: "Hörst du beim Telefonieren deine eigene Stimme, wird mitgeschnitten!". Manche meinten daraufhin: "Ach komm, wer sollte an dir schon Interesse haben?".
Auch das Argument des "Nichts-zu-verbergen-Habens" lasse ich nicht mehr gelten... Wir wissen doch alle ganz genau, was heutzutage alles möglich ist und ausgenutzt wird - unsere Daten sind pures Gold...



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine für Linux-Fanboys typisch reißerische Überschrift die sogar noch unter dem Niveau von Bild-Schlagzeilen liegt.
> Diesen Upgrade-Assistenten bekommt man mit der Meldung i.d.R. nur dann zu Gesicht, sobald man einen alten Windows 10-Build zu lange weiterverwendet.
> 
> Dass sich Windows 10 mittlerweile auch nicht mehr davon beeindrucken lässt den Update-Prozess zu deaktiveren bzw. zu deinstallieren ist auch ne bekannte Tatsache (die auch gut so ist...).
> Man könnte ja stattdessen auch einfach mal das Update auf den aktuellen Build machen - aber sobald man das Fenster da oben zu Gesicht bekommt, hat man definitiv nicht nur selber den Zeitpunkt bestimmen wollen, wann man nen Update installiert.



Ich finde die Überschrift jetzt nicht so reißerisch, denn sie beschreibt einen Prozess, der sich ungefragt trotz dessen Deaktivierung selbst neu startet. Habe noch zwei Lizenzen von Windows 10 hier liegen und bisher noch nicht installiert, da ich im Moment einfach keine sinnvolle Verwendung dafür sehe.

Vor drei Monaten habe ich meiner Mutter einen Laptop zum Geburtstag geschenkt - da ist eine Linuxdistri vorinstalliert (das war beabsichtigt), es war gar nicht so leicht, einen ohne Windows 10 zu finden. Das Aufspüren der Treiber für Windows 7 war allerdings sehr mühsam und es brauchte mehrere Anläufe, die Komponenten zum fehlerfreien Laufen zu bewegen. Es hat einen faden Beigeschmack der Gängelung!

Solange sich das nicht ändert, kann mir Windows 10 den Buckel herunterrutschen


----------



## pedi (13. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

10 GB sind zu wenig, da ein "windows old" ordner erzeugt wird, aus dem du das system auf die alte version zurück setzen kannst.
du musst keinem monopolisten in den arsch kriechen, nimm z.b. einfach linux, aber da klemmts dann wieder an anderer stelle.
das perfekte BS gibts nicht, und wirds auch nie geben-nein auch bei apfel nicht.


----------



## belle (14. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Wären wir erst einen Release-Build weiter, würde ich ja nichts sagen und die Gängelei auch als solche anerkennen, aber selbst die zweite Build wird schon seit einem halben Jahr mit Updates versorgt... Kein Wunder, warum ich dieses Fenster gar nicht kenne. 
Mit Microsoft-Konto werden diese großen Feature-Updates problemlos bei mir mit vorhandener Software und Einstellungen übernommen. Es sind ja im Grunde nur sehr große Updates - mit neuen Features, geschlossenen Sicherheitslücken und offenen Sicherheitslücken an neuer Stelle, aber Updates gibt es ja überall im Software-Bereich.

Einzig die Nachteile der Cloud-Zwänge sind für mich auch ein Graus.


----------



## Schrotti (14. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Bei mir gibt es diese Datei nicht.


----------



## nur (14. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



DKK007 schrieb:


> MS hat aber trotzdem an laufenden Systemen nicht zu verändern. Zumal auch das manuelle Upgrade nicht läuft: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...s-10-update-assistent-fehler.html#post9287845
> Dadurch bin ich überhaupt erst darauf aufmerksam geworden, dass sich dieses Tool nicht dauerhaft entfernen lässt.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man nicht immer so den Monopolisten in den Arsch kriechen. Bis dahin hat MS genug Bugs zu fixen.




ich hab dieses prob auch bei mir auf einem wintogo stick. aber die version lässt sich nicht aktualisieren u ich wollte daher das "funktionsupdate" 1709 ausblenden, was ich getan habe u trotzdem keine chance, der will immer auf 1709 aktualisieren...
was mich wundert u ich aber keine zeit weiter hatte dieses herauszufinden war, ist die vorigen updates zu deinstallieren u seither erscheint es nicht mehr. welches vorige update den mist mitinstalliert weiß ich noch nicht.
vlt. kann hier jemand das mal der reihe nach testen?!? ich nutze version 1609


----------



## ParaEXE (14. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt scheint die bei mir auch in dem Ordner C:\Windows10Upgrade drin zu sein und es sind auch mehr Dateien drin.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt noch einen Dienst namens "OS Remediation System Service" entdeckt.
> Beschreibung: "A lightweight service for understanding and remediating OS update issues." -> Ein einfacher Service zum Verständnis und zur Behebung von Betriebssystem-Update-Problemen.
> ...



Ist das nicht die Update version auf 1709?


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Diese Versionen gabs bislang:
WindowsÂ*10-Versionsinformationen
Windows 10 version history - Wikipedia


----------



## Zappaesk (14. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Die Überschrift ist schon Bild Niveau, aber generell ist es doch nix neues, dass sich proprietäre Systeme und Datensicherheit nicht vertragen. Das gilt natürlich genauso auch für Win7. 

Das Firmen und Behörden dennoch im großen Stil Windows einsetzen ist eigentlich ein Witz! Windows ist doch ein reines Gaming OS!


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Naja aber irgendwo auch konkurenzlos das ist ja das Dilemma.Ausser Linux ist da nix am weiten Horizont.
Entweder man spielt damit,oder lässt es eben bleiben.Ewig an Windows 7 festzuhalten bringt dir auch nix,wobei das bestimmt auch nicht viel sicherer ist denke ich.
Man muss seine wichtigsten Daten eben auslagern auf eine externe Platte und das Speichern auf einer Cloud verhindern so gut es geht.


----------



## Camari (14. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Ich finde die Datei überhaupt nicht bei mir.


----------



## Freakless08 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*

Warum ist das eigentlich eine User News und nicht im Windows Thread?


----------



## Zappaesk (14. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Naja aber irgendwo auch konkurenzlos das ist ja das Dilemma.Ausser Linux ist da nix am weiten Horizont.



Zum Einen ist das net schlimm, solange es überhaupt vernünftige Alternativen gibt und zum Anderen stimmt das nicht ganz. Neben Linux kommt bei mir auch ne Variante von FreeBSD zum Einsatz - Unix eben.



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Entweder man spielt damit,oder lässt es eben bleiben.Ewig an Windows 7 festzuhalten bringt dir auch nix,wobei das bestimmt auch nicht viel sicherer ist denke ich.



Ich weiß jetzt net auf wen du dich hier konkret beziehst...
Aber generell ist kein Windows sicher - nie gewesen. Wer kann denn ausschließen, dass da keine Backdoors drin sind? Bei Win7 kommt noch dazu, dass die Sicherheitsupdates bald auslaufen, spätestens dann wirds mehr und mehr zum Glücksspiel.



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Man muss seine wichtigsten Daten eben auslagern auf eine externe Platte und das Speichern auf einer Cloud verhindern so gut es geht.



Mit Verlaub, das bringt herzlich wenig. Zumindest für Privatanwender. Auf Urlaubsbilder und was da sonst noch an privaten Daten rumfährt kräht kein Hahn. Auch deine Steuererklärung ist uninteressant. Gefährlich ist es eher, wenn Passwörter, Geheimzahlen und sonst Zugangsdaten abgegriffen werden. Das kann man ggf zu Geld machen.

In Firmen ist das anders, bloß wäre da das Ablegen von wichtigen Daten auf externen Datenträgern etwas weltfremd. Die liegen dann eher auf (Linux)Servern und sind hoffentlich vernünftig abgesichert.


----------



## Schwarzseher (14. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



> Auch deine Steuererklärung ist uninteressant


Woher kennst du meine Steuererklärung?


----------



## Zappaesk (14. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Woher kennst du meine Steuererklärung?



Na gut, du benutzt doch Windows...


----------



## Eckism (14. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Updatedienst scheint sich wie von Geisterhand wieder auf *manuell* zu stellen, wenn man ihn auf *deaktiviert* gestellt hat.
> Windows 10 V1607: Zwangs-Updates durch automatische Änderung des Dienst-Starttyps? | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog
> 
> Deshalb habe ich den Dienst dann ganz deinstalliert. Der Workaround (s.o.) funktioniert nicht, da eine Fehlermeldung wegen falscher Logindaten erscheint.



Ich finde ja auch, das bei Win10 zu viel spioniert wird und einem die Kontrolle über das Betriebssystem entrissen wird, aber du übertreibst es schon etwas...

Wäre es zu einfach gewesen, in der Systemkonfiguration einfach das Häkchen  bei Windows-Update rauszumachen?
Gut, ich hab generell wenig Zeit und daher auf Effektivität angewiesen, manchen Leuten ist halt langweilig und haben zu viel Freizeit.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (14. März 2018)

Gefährlicher BACKDOOR installiert WINDOWS UPDATES!!1!
mehr Clickbait als bei den YouTube kids


----------



## RacerDude (15. März 2018)

Windows hat natürlich Backdoors - für die CIA. Wo ist jetzt die News?

Nur Apple scheint sich zu weigern.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. März 2018)

RacerDude schrieb:


> Nur Apple scheint sich zu weigern.



Na ganz so trübe ist es nicht. Bei Apple kann man es nur stark vermuten und hoffen, bei Linux oder anderen Open Source Geschichten weiß man es...


----------



## CvBuron (15. März 2018)

On-Topic: DISM und SFC wären noch eine Adresse, die zur Reparatur bei der mutwilligen Entfernung von Systemdateien befähigt sind, um diesen Umstand wieder zu bereinigen. 

Zum Rest: Ich mag meine Linuxe, aber gerade in großen Unternehmen sieht Linux abseits von Servern kein Land, hauptsächlich weil die verschiedenen Oberflächen (KDE, Gnome, LXDE, ...) bei weitem zu inkonsistent sind, dazu noch je nach Distribution in den unterschiedlichsten "Geschmacksrichtungen" ausgeliefert werden und zudem die Bedienbarkeit für "Otto-Normal-User" und Bürohengste der reinste Graus ist. Gutes Beispiel ist da Office, zwischen einem Office 2016 und einem Open/Libreoffice liegen von Bedienbarkeit, Performance, usw. Welten, leider zugunsten Microsoft. Und das sind unter anderem auch die Gründe, warum das Linux-Projekt der Stadtverwaltung München gnadenlos am absaufen ist, und wieder auf Microsoft gewechselt wird. 
Auf der anderen Seite ist der administrative Aufwand bei Linuxen auch bei weitem höher, und da kann man dann anfangen anfallende Lizenzkosten mit entstehenden Personalkosten (Admins, Beratung, ...) zu verrechnen.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. März 2018)

CvBuron schrieb:


> Zum Rest: Ich mag meine Linuxe, aber gerade in großen Unternehmen sieht Linux abseits von Servern kein Land, hauptsächlich weil die verschiedenen Oberflächen (KDE, Gnome, LXDE, ...) bei weitem zu inkonsistent sind, dazu noch je nach Distribution in den unterschiedlichsten "Geschmacksrichtungen" ausgeliefert werden und zudem die Bedienbarkeit für "Otto-Normal-User" und Bürohengste der reinste Graus ist. Gutes Beispiel ist da Office, zwischen einem Office 2016 und einem Open/Libreoffice liegen von Bedienbarkeit, Performance, usw. Welten, leider zugunsten Microsoft. Und das sind unter anderem auch die Gründe, warum das Linux-Projekt der Stadtverwaltung München gnadenlos am absaufen ist, und wieder auf Microsoft gewechselt wird.



Naja, das Limux gescheitert ist hat alle möglichen Gründe, bloß keine technischen. Da ist von der Herangehensweise, der offensichtlichen Unfähigkeit in der Projektplanung /-steuerung, dem Unwillen der politischen Entscheidungsträger, der gut laufenden Lobbyarbeit von MS, über einen bekennenden MS Fan als OB (der ja auch MS nach M geholt hat) alles mögliche dran Schuld. Wenn man das will (M wollte nicht), dann kann man das auch umstellen, klappt anderswo ja auch!

Die Bedienbarkeit ist im Übrigen für den Büroarbeiter quasi identisch leicht oder komplex wie bei anderen OSsen auch. Unterschiedliche Bedienoberflächen und Distros spielen dabei keine Rolle, weil man sich ja für eine bestimmte entscheidet und da dann alle Rechner mit ausstattet.

Das Open/Libre Office in Punkto Bedienbarkeit längen hinter MS liegt, halte ich auch für ein Gerücht. Ich arbeite mit beidem und abgesehen davon, dass das eine oder andere ein wenig anders gelöst ist (und das ist Gewohnheitssache und kein besser oder schlechter) gibt es da keine großen Unterschiede. 

Auch das mehr an administrativem Aufwand erschließt sich mir nicht. Ich habe hier Rechner mit Linux, Unix, Win7 und Win10 stehen - die meiste Arbeit (mit Abstand) macht der WIn7 Rechner. Linux (Ubuntu 16.04LTS) ist völlig unauffällig und abgesehen von den regelmäßigen Updates gibt es da ehrlich gesagt gar keinen Aufwand mit, sogar die Intallation war schneller und einfacher erledigt (10 Minuten von der nackten SSD zum voll funktionsfähigen Rechner mit Office, Internet, Musik und sogar der Drucker wurde automatisch mit installiert...).

Wenn der Administrative Aufwand höher wäre, dann würde nicht praktisch jeder ernstzunehmende Server damit laufen. Das tut sich doch keiner an!

Aber der größte Vorteil: keine Backdoors! Kein Ausspionieren! Das sollte im SInne jeder Firma und vor allem jeder Behörde sein! Mein Arzt nutzt z.B. Linux - gut so!


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2018)

RacerDude schrieb:


> Windows hat natürlich Backdoors - für die CIA. Wo ist jetzt die News?



Das Windows einfach ohne Zustimmung unerwünschte Programme herunter lädt und ausführt, ist neu.


----------



## Abductee (15. März 2018)

Das ist schon länger bekannt, wird nur immer heruntergespielt.
32C3: Kryptologe warnt vor dem "Botnetz" Windows 10 |
    heise online


----------



## Schwarzseher (15. März 2018)

> Das Windows einfach ohne Zustimmung unerwünschte Programme herunter lädt und ausführt, ist neu.



Eigentlich nennt sich das Updates? "Updates werden automatisch heruntergeladen und installiert".Zumindest wenn man das nicht unterbindet.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2018)

Es geht ja nicht um die normalen Updates.


----------



## D0pefish (15. März 2018)

Soweit ich weiß, werden deinstallierte Komponenten seit Windows 8 nicht wirklich gelöscht, sondern zur Neuanmeldung  und zum Zurücksetzen ohne Datenträger vorgehalten aber das hat denke ich trotzdem nichts mit dem Update-Schluckauf zu tun. Check das mal lieber mit autoruns. Das Ding wird auf c:$blabla oder in einem Temp-Ordner im Benutzerverzeichnis herumkullern. Ist doch wie bei Spielständen - nur richtig suchen. ^^ Ich würde bei Faulheit einfach eine aktuelle RedStone3-ISO drüberjagen und danach saubermachen. Je aktueller das Ausgangssystem, umso mehr wird 1: 1 übernommen. Frisch Aufsetzen bildet weiter.


----------



## Memphys (15. März 2018)

Angeblich führt ein falsch gesetztes Telemetrie-Setting dazu, dass sich der Updater installiert und ggf. sogar Windows einfach so upgraded - Microsoft erhält keinerlei Rückmeldungen mehr und geht von einem kaputten System aus. Anscheinend gibt es die Stufen 0 = Telemetrie deaktiviert, 1 = Telemetrie stark eingeschränkt / minimal, 2= volle Telemetrie. Wenn Stufe 0 auf einem Nicht-Enterprise-Windows eingestellt wird führt das anscheinend zu seltsamem Upgrade-Verhalten, bis hin zu unerwünschten Upgrades auf 1709.

Quelle: 
Ein Thread im sysadmin-Reddit. Bin heute morgen drüber gestolpert, als ich nachgeschaut habe, was die aktuellen Updates wohl bei uns in der Domäne zerstören würden, also einer der Threads die sich mit Updates von Dienstag befasst haben - ich finde ihn grad leider nicht wieder.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2018)

Ok, das wäre eine mögliche Erklärung. Ich hatte das mit der Telemetry getestet, ob die sich auf 0 stellen lässt. Windows hat aber auch nicht gemeckert. 

Kannst den Thread ja mal verlinken, wenn du wieder drauf stößt.


----------



## cuban13581 (18. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Windows einfach ohne Zustimmung unerwünschte Programme herunter lädt und ausführt, ist neu.



Es kann auch sein, dass du auf eine schädliche Website gelandet bist und der Angreifer nun dank einer Javscript Injection oder einer anderen Attacke dein PC übernommen hat und dir jetzt Dateien unterschiebt. Von dem Angriff bekommt man natürlich erstmal nichts mit. So einen ähnlichen Fall hatte ich vor vielen Jahren- trotz Kaspersky Internet Security auch gehabt. Deswegen halte ich auch einen Scriptblocker in Windows generell für notwendig.  Ich kann dieses Verhalten bei meinen Windows 10 System übrigens nicht feststellen. Es gibt so viele verseuchte und ungesicherte Websites da draußen, da ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis man von einem Blitz getroffen wird. Und AV-Programme sind für mich mittlerweile nur noch reines Schlangenöl geworden. 

YouTube

C:\Windows10Upgrade kann ich auf meinen PC übrigens auch nicht finden.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (18. März 2018)

den Ordner hab ich auch nicht auf mein System. Nutze nur den Win Defender & Malwarebytes kein Virus kein Spam oder sonstiges Ungeziefer auf dem PC


----------



## Shutterfly (18. März 2018)

Ich formuliere es nun mal direkt: Keine Lust 6 Seiten zu lesen, da der Start-Post schon einmal keinen einzigen Beweis für eine Backdoor liefert. Was im Start-Post aufgezeigt wurde war ein angeblich sich selbst wiederherstellendes Programm, was jedoch auch vom Betriebssystem kommen kann. Von einer Backdoor keine Spur.

Keine Lust 6 Seiten zu lesen nur weil irgendwer meint mal wieder Panik mit Voodoo schüren zu wollen.

Abgesehen davon gibt es die Windows10UpgraderApp.exe schon seit 2016 aus den ersten Beta-Releases und wurde dazu genutzt eine Windows-Version auf Windows 10 zu oder innerhalb der unterschiedlichen Windows 10 Builds aktualisieren.

Daher: Lohnt es sich die 6 Seiten zu lesen?


----------



## Guru4GPU (19. März 2018)

Hatte ich letztens auch mit meinem Laptop (Windows 10 Home 1607)

Nach dem Update hatte Windows den Build 1709 und das Fenster war nicht mehr da


----------



## Dooma (20. März 2018)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ich formuliere es nun mal direkt: Keine Lust 6 Seiten zu lesen, da der Start-Post schon einmal keinen einzigen Beweis für eine Backdoor liefert. Was im Start-Post aufgezeigt wurde war ein angeblich sich selbst wiederherstellendes Programm, was jedoch auch vom Betriebssystem kommen kann. Von einer Backdoor keine Spur.
> 
> Keine Lust 6 Seiten zu lesen nur weil irgendwer meint mal wieder Panik mit Voodoo schüren zu wollen.
> 
> ...



Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht, es macht keinen Sinn sich die ganzen Mutmaßungen durchzulesen.
Hier ist nicht ein Beweis dafür das dieser Prozess tatsächlich eine Backdoor ist.
Stattdessen ist es ein kritischer Systemprozess der besonders von MS geschützt wird, es ist also nicht besonders verwunderlich das Windows Backups der Originaldateien in den .cat Archiven aufbewahrt, eben genau für den Fall das diese Dateien beschädigt oder gelöscht werden.
Etwas mehr Analyse und weniger Alufolie auf dem Kopf, dann kommt man auch nicht mehr zu solchen unhaltbaren Behauptungen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (21. März 2018)

hab ich vom TE auch ehrlich gesagt nicht anders erwartet....


----------



## Amon (22. März 2018)

Also der Ordner ist bei mir auch vorhanden inklusive besagtre .exe Datei, allerdings habe ich dieses Fenster noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. März 2018)

Du wirst warscheinlich auch die neuste Version installiert haben die 1709.Das wird wohl nur für die großen Upgrades sein.Wenn man die Updates bzw. Upgrades automatisch bekommt und dem keinen Riegel vorgeschoben hat wird diese Meldung auch nicht kommen.

Glück Auf!


----------



## Amon (22. März 2018)

Klar hab ich die 1709 installiert, allerdings mache ich das immer manuell, automatische Updates gibts bei mir nicht. 

Glück Auf!


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. März 2018)

Immer noch am Windows bashen?


----------



## chaotium (22. März 2018)

Hat der nette Treadersteller auch eine Quelle?


----------



## Schwarzseher (22. März 2018)

> Immer noch am Windows bashen?


Nee.Alles gut.
Normale konversation


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. März 2018)

> Bei Windows 10 taucht aktuell immer wieder folgende Datei auf: *Windows10UpgraderApp.exe*
> Diese Datei ist offiziell von Microsoft signiert und liegt im Ordner "C:\Windows\Windows10Upgrade" oder "C:\Windows10Upgrade"
> Wenn der Ordner gelöscht wird, taucht er trotzdem nach etwa 20 Minuten wieder auf.


Also ich sehe alle Ordner, soweit ich das als u. a. Windows-Programmierer bewerten kann.
Bei mir taucht der Ordner und die Datei nicht auf (Win 10 Prof., Build 16299.334).

Eine Backdoor ist meiner Meinung nach anders aufgebaut und befindet sich wohl in einer Systemdatei oder ähnlichem.


Welche Windows-Version hast Du denn aktuell?

Die genannte Datei kann auch ein getarnter Virus sein, das liest man öfter.





Die Überschrift würde ich mindestens um ein Fragezeichen ganz hinten ergänzen.


----------



## aloha84 (23. März 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Also ich sehe alle Ordner, soweit ich das als u. a. Windows-Programmierer bewerten kann.
> Bei mir taucht der Ordner und die Datei nicht auf (Win 10 Prof., Build 16299.334).
> 
> Eine Backdoor ist meiner Meinung nach anders aufgebaut und befindet sich wohl in einer Systemdatei oder ähnlichem.
> ...



Das "Problem" ist schon geklärt.
Bei ihm läuft noch eine alte Windows 10 Version --> und die Datei ist einfach nur die setup-datei für das Upgrade auf 1709, welche automatisch geladen wird.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2018)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Es kann auch sein, dass du auf eine schädliche Website gelandet bist und der Angreifer nun dank einer Javscript Injection oder einer anderen Attacke dein PC übernommen hat und dir jetzt Dateien unterschiebt.



Mit dem PC wird fast nicht im Web gesurft. Ist auch Virenfrei. Das Problem war mal wieder Windows 10. 

Nach dem abschalten/deinstallieren der Dienste (wuauclt.exe + UsoSvc.exe) und des Löschen des Ordners von Update Orchestrator unter "C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows" wird der Ordner nicht mehr heruntergeladen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Hat der nette Treadersteller auch eine Quelle?



Die Quelle ist mein eigener HTPC. 

Ich habe diesen Downloader/Backdoor selbst (anscheinend als Erster) entdeckt. Deshalb auch die Usernews.

Auch um weitere Betroffene und Beweise zu finden und entsprechend gerichtlich gegen Microsoft vorgehen zu können. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die genannte Datei kann auch ein getarnter Virus sein, das liest man öfter.



Die Datei ist von Microsoft signiert. Siehe erster Post.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Downloader/Backdoor selbst (anscheinend als Erster) entdeckt. Deshalb auch die Usernews.
> 
> Auch um weitere Betroffene und Beweise zu finden und entsprechend gerichtlich gegen Microsoft vorgehen zu können.



Jetzt wirds endgültig albern!


----------



## Shutterfly (23. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Downloader/Backdoor selbst (anscheinend als Erster) entdeckt. Deshalb auch die Usernews.



Es ist noch immer keine Backdoor. Auch wenn du noch 100 mal so nennst. Wenn du allen ernstes einen gerichtlichen Weg einschlagen willst (viel Spaß übrigens damit), dann solltest du lernen die richtigen Begriffe zu verwenden. Ansonsten wird deine Klage ziemlich schnell im Mülleimer verschwinden.


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2018)

Wie würdest denn du ein Programm bezeichnen, die ungefragt und unerwünscht fremde Dateien auf den PC laden??

Entsprechend wäre es kein Problem eine Unterlassungserklärung zu verschicken und bei Nichteinhaltung eine entsprechende Vertragsstrafe/Schadenersatz zu fordern. Alternativ wird Strafantrag wegen 303b StGB o.ä. gestellt.


----------



## Memphys (24. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie würdest denn du ein Programm bezeichnen, die ungefragt und unerwünscht fremde Dateien auf den PC laden??
> 
> Entsprechend wäre es kein Problem eine Unterlassungserklärung zu verschicken und bei Nichteinhaltung eine entsprechende Vertragsstrafe/Schadenersatz zu fordern. Alternativ wird Strafantrag wegen 303b StGB o.ä. gestellt.



ES IST KEINE BACKDOOR! Die hast du nicht als erster endeckt, alle anderen (inklusive der gesamten Bevölkerung der USA!) haben es geschafft zu erkennen, dass die Datei zu Windows Update gehört und eine Daseinsberechtigung hat, was dir vielleicht zu denken geben sollte. Im Internet laufen genug Spinner rum, die Windows nach jedem Update auseinander nehmen um zu schauen ob Microsoft wirklich eine Backdoor eingebaut hat. Auch von denen ist noch keiner aufgesprungen. Außerdem kannst du ja auch mal schauen, was dein Antiviren-Programm macht. Da wird auch irgendwo eine Datei mit Virendefnitionen sein, die sich wenn du Sie löscht jedes mal erneuert  ALLES VERBRECHER, ALLE VERKLAGEN!!!111elf


----------



## -Shorty- (24. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie würdest denn du ein Programm bezeichnen, die ungefragt und unerwünscht fremde Dateien auf den PC laden??
> 
> Entsprechend wäre es kein Problem eine Unterlassungserklärung zu verschicken und bei Nichteinhaltung eine entsprechende Vertragsstrafe/Schadenersatz zu fordern. Alternativ wird Strafantrag wegen 303b StGB o.ä. gestellt.



Die Fragen die ich mir hier stelle:

Sollte man bei soviel Paranoia wirklich auf Windows 10 wechseln?

Ist ein veraltetes Windows, ohne entsprechende Updates sicherer gegenüber einem Aktuellen bei ernsthaften Angriffen auf den Rechner ?

Wie würde die Welt und das Internet wohl aussehen wenn jeder User mit veralteten Betriebssystemen unterwegs wäre ?
(Und vor allem, dieses Forum hier...)

Ne ne ne, hätte man da nichts dran rum gefummelt, bräuchte man jetzt auch keine Verschwörungstheorien erfinden um die eigenen PC-Probleme zu begründen. So läuft's praktisch jedesmal ab, wenn Leute anfangen ihr Windows zu kastrieren, hat ja mal wieder prima geklappt.


----------



## Shutterfly (25. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie würdest denn du ein Programm bezeichnen, die ungefragt und unerwünscht fremde Dateien auf den PC laden??



Unerwünschter Downloader.

Bezüglich Backdoor zitiere ich faulerweise Wikipedia:



> A backdoor is a method, often secret, of bypassing normal authentication or encryption in a computer system, a product, or an embedded device (e.g. a home router), or its embodiment, e.g. as part of a cryptosystem, an algorithm, a chipset, or a "homunculus computer"[1] (such as that as found in Intel's AMT technology). Backdoors are often used for securing remote access to a computer, or obtaining access to plaintext in cryptographic systems.



Hervorzuheben wären hier: "bypassing normal authentication", "Backdoors are often used for securing remote access to a computer"

Wenn du mir sagst wie das oben genannte Programme eine Authentifizierung umgeht (z.B. dein Windows Login, deine Festplatten-Verschlüsslung etc.) und dabei beim jeweiligen OS, der verwendeten Software etc. eingebaut ist, dann können wir uns weiter über diese "Backdoor" unterhalten.


----------



## pedi (25. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie würdest denn du ein Programm bezeichnen, die ungefragt und unerwünscht fremde Dateien auf den PC laden??
> 
> Entsprechend wäre es kein Problem eine Unterlassungserklärung zu verschicken und bei Nichteinhaltung eine entsprechende Vertragsstrafe/Schadenersatz zu fordern. Alternativ wird Strafantrag wegen 303b StGB o.ä. gestellt.


ich hoffe du hältst uns auf dem laufenden und berichtest über den prozessausgang.
bin gespannt.


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> ich hoffe du hältst uns auf dem laufenden und berichtest über den prozessausgang.



Vermutlich wird MS einen Prozess vermeiden wollen, so dass das Verfahren von der StA gegen eine Geldauflage eingestellt wird. Ist zumindest bei anderen Unternehmen so.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sollte man bei soviel Paranoia wirklich auf Windows 10 wechseln?



Problem ist, das MS sein Monopol immer weiter ausnutzt und aktuelle Hardware nur noch mit Win10 läuft. Zu Ryzen 2000 hat sich AMD leider noch nicht geäußert, aber bei RavenRidge gibt es wohl auch Probleme.


----------



## Zappaesk (25. März 2018)

MS hat ein Monopol? Wo denn? Bei was denn?

Aktuelle Hardware ist nicht mehr kompatibel zu nicht mehr erhältlichen Betriebssystemen? Firmen weigern sich Aufwand in/für Produkte zu stecken/treiben, die es nicht mehr gibt, deren Service ausläuft und mit denen man kein Geld mehr verdient?

Ich bin erschüttert ob der Dinge die sich aus dem Post ergeben!


----------



## Freakless08 (25. März 2018)

Landes-Datenschutzaufsicht: Microsoft muss Datenubertragung in Windows 10 abschalten |
    heise online


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (25. März 2018)

Ist der Thread eigentlich ein Aprilscherz? Bisl früh.


----------



## DKK007 (25. März 2018)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> MS hat ein Monopol? Wo denn? Bei was denn?



Bei den Betriebssystemen. Über 90% der PCs laufen mit Windows. Dann kommen noch ein paar Prozent Linux und Mac dazu. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Office sieht es nicht viel anders aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich müssten die Kartellbehörden einschreiten und MS zwingen z.B. Office oder den Hardwarebereich abzutreten. 

Das Microsoft-Dilemma | Reportage & Dokumentation Video | ARD Mediathek


----------



## remember5 (25. März 2018)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> MS hat ein Monopol? Wo denn? Bei was denn?
> 
> Aktuelle Hardware ist nicht mehr kompatibel zu nicht mehr erhältlichen Betriebssystemen? Firmen weigern sich Aufwand in/für Produkte zu stecken/treiben, die es nicht mehr gibt, deren Service ausläuft und mit denen man kein Geld mehr verdient?
> 
> Ich bin erschüttert ob der Dinge die sich aus dem Post ergeben!



M$ hat ein Quasimonopol bzw. eher die Dominanz/Marktmacht in dem Bereich und das nutzen die eben aus.


----------



## Camari (25. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur wo kommt der bitte her, wenn das Windowsupdate deinstalliert ist und der entsprechende Ordner gelöscht??
> 
> Gerade ist er schon wieder aufgetaucht:
> 
> ...



Backdoor , Ransomware und was kommt als nächstes? Vielleicht noch etwas Adware? Du nutzt auch wirklich alle Begriffe die dir so spontan einfallen um das ganze als "gefährlich" darstellen zu lassen oder?

Alles sinnlose Panikmache was du hier von dir gibst. Sorry ist meine Meinung die du nicht teilen musst aber alleine der Titel ist Clickbait und reif für die Bild Zeitung.


----------



## Shutterfly (26. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei den Betriebssystemen. Über 90% der PCs laufen mit Windows. Dann kommen noch ein paar Prozent Linux und Mac dazu.



Traue keiner Statistik bla bla bla...

•  Betriebssysteme - Marktanteile weltweit bis Januar 2018 | Statistik

Hier sind es nur noch 75%. Ach ja, auch ein Smartphone ist ein PC. Und bevor du nun "nein" schreist, schlage vielleicht noch einmal die Definition von PCs nach.

Und bei deiner und meiner Statistik zweifel ich die Erhebung der Daten an. So wie auch bei jeder anderen Statistik, welche dieses Thema behandelt. Es ist einfach extrem schwer darüber zuverlässige Zahlen zu erhalten. Wie auch? Ich habe hier z.B. zwei Heim-Server die haben gar keinen effektiven Zugang zum Internet. Die Laufen mit Linux. Wie sollen die in irgendeiner Statistik auftauchen.

Das MS jedoch ein Quasimonopol hat, streite ich nicht ab. Du machst es dir nur zu einfach: Ein Random-Tortendiagramm posten und schon ist alles belegt. Ohne Quelle, ohne alles.

Das Thread driftet leider immer weiter in die Richtung "schlechter Witz" ab.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2018)

Ich rede von x86 Desktop-PCs/Notebooks und nicht von Servern und Smartphones. Bei den Servern hat sich zum Glück Linux schon lange durchgesetzt.

An den Zahlen hat sich außer den Verhältnissen der Windowsversionen untereinander kaum etwas geändert. Windows ist immer bei 90% oder mehr. Auch schon vor 4 Jahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Windows 8 und 8.1 schwächeln weiter - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## Shortgamer (26. März 2018)

Vielleicht wurden doch einfach nur Katzenfotos runtergeladen und man versucht jetzt den schwarzen Peter auf spektakuläre Weise weiter zu schieben?

Googled man die "Backdoor" Exe landet man im MSDN Forum, wo sich lediglich alle paar Monate ein, zwei User darüber diskutieren. 

...ein alter Hut, nichts neues. Wäre es etwas gravierendes, hätte man davon schon gehört. Erstmalig im MSDN in erscheinunggetreten ist die *.exe vor Mai 2017. 

Also mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, MS Kontaktiert, befragt zu der Exe und deren verhalten? Was sagen die?


----------



## Lexx (26. März 2018)

> UpdateOrchestrator


Welch schön klingendes Wort.

Danke für den Thread. 
Und die nochmalige Bestätigung, diese unendliche Baustelle 10 so lange wie möglich zu meiden.
Bei mir privat wird Windows sowieso immer unrelevanter. 
Beruflich habe ich damit überhaupt nichts (mehr) zu tun. Und das ist gut so.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. März 2018)

Dieses OS ist voll mit MS-Hintertüren.
Allein schon die Datenübetragungen im Hintergrund bringen mich shcon zum nachdenken und zum Wechsel zu Linux (Bei Win 10 war meine Catalyst dauerhaft am blinken, immer Verbindugnen zu MS)


----------



## NBLamberg (28. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssten die Kartellbehörden einschreiten und MS zwingen z.B. Office oder den Hardwarebereich abzutreten.


Sowas gibt es zu mindest hier in Deutschland nur auf dem Papier,  denn sonst wäre solche Unternehmen wie Amazon nie in den Deutschen Markt angekommen oder z.B. unsere Freunde vom Androiduniversum nicht so wie sie heute sind.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (29. März 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dieses OS ist voll mit MS-Hintertüren.
> Allein schon die Datenübetragungen im Hintergrund bringen mich shcon zum nachdenken und zum Wechsel zu Linux (Bei Win 10 war meine Catalyst dauerhaft am blinken, immer Verbindugnen zu MS)



Ich würde auf der Stelle wechseln, wenn meine ganzen Spiele dort funktionieren würden... 
Das ist für mich auch der einzige Trumpf von Windows.


----------



## ReVan1199 (30. März 2018)

Was ich mich bei dem ganzen Thema frage, warum diese "User-News" eigentlich so noch besteht, alleine die Überschrift und die weiteren Ausführungen in dem ersten Beitrag sind doch Hanebüchen und ohne Quellenangabe. So etwas hätte als Frage in die Win10 Kategorie gehört, aber so...


----------



## Trefoil80 (30. März 2018)

Wie oft denn noch? Seine Quelle war sein eigener PC...

Ich kann seinen Ärger durchaus nachvollziehen. Aber die heutige Facebook-Generation tut ja sowieso alles als Panikmache und "nicht so schlimm" ab, weil es so schön bequem ist, sich damit nicht beschäftigen zu müssen...


----------



## Gohrbi (31. März 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit dem PC wird fast nicht im Web gesurft. Ist auch Virenfrei. Das Problem war mal wieder Windows 10.
> 
> Nach dem abschalten/deinstallieren der Dienste (wuauclt.exe + UsoSvc.exe) und des Löschen des Ordners von Update Orchestrator unter "C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft\Windows" wird der Ordner nicht mehr heruntergeladen.



... warum werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass das Problem ein ganz anderes ist ...... meist sitzt so ein Problem auch ca. 70 cm davor ....


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2018)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es zu mindest hier in Deutschland nur auf dem Papier,  denn sonst wäre solche Unternehmen wie Amazon nie in den Deutschen Markt angekommen oder z.B. unsere Freunde vom Androiduniversum nicht so wie sie heute sind.



Abscheinend rührt sich jetzt in Punkt Kartellbehörden doch ertwas bezüglich der großen Internetmonopolisten. 
Nach Facebook-Skandal: Grunen-Chef will den Konzern zerschlagen - ComputerBase

Wenn man erst mal  bei Facebook angefangen hat, könnte man bei Amazon, Microsoft und Google gleich weitermachen.


----------



## NBLamberg (2. April 2018)

Daran glaube ich erst wenn es passiert ist, die wollten so vieles machen und haben es nicht getan.


----------



## eRaTitan (2. April 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Abscheinend rührt sich jetzt in Punkt Kartellbehörden doch ertwas bezüglich der großen Internetmonopolisten.
> Nach Facebook-Skandal: Grunen-Chef will den Konzern zerschlagen - ComputerBase
> 
> Wenn man erst mal  bei Facebook angefangen hat, könnte man bei Amazon, Microsoft und Google gleich weitermachen.



Da wird sich nix ändern. 

Die Politik ist doch nur ein Instrument der Wirtschaftlichen interessen.

Alles Fassade was die von sich geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## narrenschilf (4. April 2018)

ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Was ich mich bei dem ganzen Thema frage, warum diese "User-News" eigentlich so noch besteht, alleine die Überschrift und die weiteren Ausführungen in dem ersten Beitrag sind doch Hanebüchen und ohne Quellenangabe. So etwas hätte als Frage in die Win10 Kategorie gehört, aber so...



This.

Es sollte in die Regeln aufgenommen werden, dass mutmassliches verbreiten von Unsinn nicht erlaubt ist.
Ich spreche jetzt nicht von Strafen, aber wenn man so etwas behauptet und Sand aufwirbelt, sollte man durchaus handfeste Beweise haben. Oder wenigstens Indizien.

Aber hey, ist ja ok weil es MS-Gebashe ist.


----------



## KatanaxXx (4. April 2018)

*AW: Achtung: Backdoor in Window 10 entdeckt !!!*



Camari schrieb:


> Alles sinnlose Panikmache was du hier von dir gibst. Sorry ist meine Meinung die du nicht teilen musst aber alleine der Titel ist Clickbait und reif für die Bild Zeitung.


Würd ich so unterschreiben, zumal das Thema schon richtig alt ist 
Das deinstallieren der Dienste ist btw vollkommen unnötig, da man den Upgrade Dienst vollständig mit Group Policy und Aufgabenplanung >Scheduled Start -sih boot deaktiviert +Update Orchestrator (policy-uso) deaktivieren kann 
Nutze auch noch 1607 angepasst nach meinen Geschmack ist durchaus möglich das dich MS in Ruhe lässt und du trotzdem wichtige Updates machen kannst also bitte...


Man sollte sich schon etwas mit dem Betriebssystem befasen wenn man es schon nutzen will, Win10 ist ne offene Baustelle da wird mit Sicherheit noch einiges auf die Leute zukommen wo auf älteren Builds bleiben wollen.
Bis dahin versuchen halt etliche Kritiker noch mit Gewalt alles auf Win7 am Leben zu erhalten  um sich nach der EOL Periode dann wieder über Win10 zu ärgern XD
 Am besten sich gleich mit dem aktuellen auseinandersetzen und dazulernen - jedem wie er mag


----------



## Shutterfly (5. April 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Abscheinend rührt sich jetzt in Punkt Kartellbehörden doch ertwas bezüglich der großen Internetmonopolisten.



Du kannst lesen oder?

Die Kartellbehörden tun gar nichts. Eine Person der Grünen will das da etwas passiert. Auch wenn es der Parteivorsitzende ist, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass die Kartellbehörde nur einen Finger krum macht. Ich will auch so vieles, bekomme ich es deswegen? Nö, und das ist auch gut so.

Und selbst wenn sie das tun würde: Das Unternehmen ist ein US-Unternehmen. Dies kann Deutschland oder die EU nicht zerschlagen. Das ist billiges Politikgetrommel und du springst auch noch darauf an. Die einizige Regierung, die Facebook, Amazon, Google etc. zerschlagen kann, ist die USA. Wieso? Weil das Unternehmen dort den Firmensitz hat und das zählt alleine.

Gott, warst du schon immer so komisch oder ist in der letzten Zeit irgendwas passiert? Bist mir nie so komisch vorgekommen aber dieser Thread ist echt erschreckend.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. April 2018)

Ich habe mich von Windows verabschiedet.
Das sollten gerade öffentliche Einrichtungen wie Behörden schleunigst tun.


----------



## Memphys (5. April 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe mich von Windows verabschiedet.
> Das sollten gerade öffentliche Einrichtungen wie Behörden schleunigst tun.



Wie gut das funktioniert hat man ja in München gesehen 

Ernsthaft, wenn du Linux toll findest - nice. Wenn man das irgendwo produktiv einsetzen will, fehlen einfach ein paar Dinge, unter anderem ein UI, das nicht nur dazu da ist um sagen zu können "Hey, seht her, wir haben auch ein UI! Hier ist gar nicht alles nur Kommandozeile!" und im Hintergrund kann man doch alles nur per Kommandozeile und Config-File ändern.


----------



## Abductee (5. April 2018)

Das Scheitern in München lag eher am Unwillen div. Oberhäupter  als an der technischen Umsetzbarkeit.
Kein Enduser musste da mit einer Kommandozeile arbeiten.


----------



## aloha84 (5. April 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das Scheitern in München lag eher am Unwillen div. Oberhäupter  als an der technischen Umsetzbarkeit.
> Kein Enduser musste da mit einer Kommandozeile arbeiten.



Das nicht, aber sie hatten pro 20 Mitarbeiter einen Systembetreuer --> da München nun mal keine Insel ist, müssen sämtliche Fachverfahren welche eben mit anderen Behörden kommunizieren, ständig angepasst werden.
Auch simple Sachen werden dann kompliziert, das Bamf schickt dir eine excel Liste mit Makros.......libre office stellt sie falsch dar....Systembetreuer rufen, Dokument überarbeiten, zurück wandeln, abschicken.
Das Betriebssystem an sich, war nie das Problem.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. April 2018)

Komisch nur, dass, wenn es angeblich so kompliziert war, die meisten Anwender recht zufrieden mit Limux und dem verwendeten Office waren...
Komisch auch, dass es in anderen Städten und Behörden ohne MS Präsenz und ohne MS Fan als OB funktioniert.


----------



## Abductee (5. April 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber sie hatten pro 20 Mitarbeiter einen Systembetreuer --> da München nun mal keine Insel ist, müssen sämtliche Fachverfahren welche eben mit anderen Behörden kommunizieren, ständig angepasst werden.
> Auch simple Sachen werden dann kompliziert, das Bamf schickt dir eine excel Liste mit Makros.......libre office stellt sie falsch dar....Systembetreuer rufen, Dokument überarbeiten, zurück wandeln, abschicken.
> Das Betriebssystem an sich, war nie das Problem.



Das gemeinsame Format sollte hier aber .odf oder noch besser .pdf sein.
Wenn mir eine Behörde ein Excel mit Makros schickt läuft irgendwas falsch.
Das grausligste was ich mal gesehen hab war eine Gemeinde die ein Formular als .doc zum Download angeboten hat.
Kein Schreibschutz und Zeilen/Bilder waren verschoben.

Die Berichte zum Münchendebakel waren ja teilweise mit Satire vergleichbar.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2018)

Memphys schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, wenn du Linux toll findest - nice. Wenn man das irgendwo produktiv einsetzen will, fehlen einfach ein paar Dinge, unter anderem ein UI, das nicht nur dazu da ist um sagen zu können "Hey, seht her, wir haben auch ein UI! Hier ist gar nicht alles nur Kommandozeile!" und im Hintergrund kann man doch alles nur per Kommandozeile und Config-File ändern.



Dafür braucht man aber meistens Rootrechte. Ist also eh eine Aufgabe für den Admin und der sollte sich mit Linux und der Shell auskennen, sonst hat er seinen Job verfehlt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. April 2018)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles hier durch gelesen, aber falls das problem noch aktuell ist hilft evt. das hier weiter.
Habe derzeit auch das problem beim laptop meiner eltern und muß das noch probieren. Aber naja, das hat man davon wenn man dem update nicht peinlich genau auf die finger schaut.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2018)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Gott, warst du schon immer so komisch oder ist in der letzten Zeit irgendwas passiert? Bist mir nie so komisch vorgekommen aber dieser Thread ist echt erschreckend.



Ich empfehle dir das Buch "QualityLand"; gibt es auch als Hörbuch. Danach wirst auch du die Welt und die Internetmonopolisten mit anderen Augen sehen. Insbesondere, wie wir uns in einen  Überwachungsstaat - sowohl staatlich als auch von privaten Konzernen - entwickeln. 
*34C3 - QualityLand | ** YouTube *(_insb. das Kapitel ab_ 35:28)
QualityLand von Marc-Uwe Kling - Buch | Thalia

Zurück zum Thema:


			
				QualityLand schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Es gibt da eine Backdoor ...
> Peter lächelt. >> Natürlich. Es gibt immer eine Backdoor. <<
> Kiki nickt. >> *Das wichtigste im Leben ist, immer zu wissen ist, wo die Backdoor ist.*  <<


QualityLand: Roman - Marc-Uwe Kling - Google Books


----------



## D0pefish (16. April 2018)

Linux hat nur ein Problem - es gibt keine einheitliche Distribution und dann wird halt irgendwie schnell geflickschustert oder eben nie bis man auf den Felgen kaut und halshohen Fußpilz hat. Das ist sicher!


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2018)

Geflickschustert wird bei Linux nichts. Sonst würde das nicht so stabil laufen. Muss ja einen Grund geben, warum auf den meisten Serven Linux läuft und MS in Win10 auch ein Linux einbaut. 

Ich sehe da keinen Nachteil an den Distributionen. Da kann sich jeder die raussuchen, mit der er am besten bei der Administration klar kommt. Bei den Desktopumgebungen wie Cinnamon, Gnome, KDE, LXDE usw. kann der Nutzer bei der Anmeldung selbst auswählen, welche er nutzen will (wenn die installiert sind).


----------



## D0pefish (17. April 2018)

Schon fünf Minuten nach dem Post war mir klar, ich hätte Linux als Desktop-OS schreiben sollen.
Dass Linux das meistgenutzte BS ist, ist mir völlig klar aber eben jeweils zurechtgeschustert (läuft nur dort) und krass veraltet (siehe 80% der Plastikrouter, Server und Handys). Meine Meinung.  Nenn es optimiert! Wenn es so toll wäre, wie es der typische Linux-Nazi gerne hätte, wäre Windows lange tot, weil sich alle Hersteller darauf stürzen würden und der Bedarf an Spaß umfassend damit abgedeckt ist. Leute die denken, wenn sie Linux installieren und drei Konsolenbefehle aus dem Handbuch pro Sekunde tippen können und sich nebenbei eine Mate reinschütten, sie sind plötzlich Elite-Hacker, machen mich flüchtig, denn wer mich kennt, weiß ich habe garnichts gegen Linux, nur eine wahre Aussage getroffen. Die Aussage kam auch nicht unbedingt von mir sondern war untermauert von namhaften Leuten aus der DS, die Linux zwar gerne benutzen aber aus genanntem Grund nicht nur aber häufiger auf Windows zurückgreifen als auf andere moderne BS, weil man sich das eben nicht nur als Youtube-Video ansehen möchte oder täglich zwei Stunden rumfummeln möchte, bis es auf der genutzen Hardware endlich mal bis zum Ende durchläuft. Kann halt nur besser werden. Bin sofort dabei! Öhhm, bin's ja schon.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2018)

Linux muss man natürlich genauso warten wie Windows. Allerdings sind die Updates dann auch recht schnell mit "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" eingespielt. Und das für alle installierten Programme.


----------



## Axcyer (22. April 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Linux muss man natürlich genauso warten wie Windows. Allerdings sind die Updates dann auch recht schnell mit "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" eingespielt. Und das für alle installierten Programme.



Das einfache updaten jedes Programms ist der größte Plustpunkt in der Bedienung von Linux. Ich habe jetzt 5 Jahre lang Linux Mint verwendet. Hab aber da ich in den letzten Monaten sehr viel mit MS Office arbeite zurück zu Windows gewechselt. Würde es MS Office für Linux geben, hätte ich nicht gewechselt. Aber "sudo apt-get update" fehlt mit schon sehr.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (22. April 2018)

Axcyer schrieb:


> Das einfache updaten jedes Programms ist der größte Plustpunkt in der Bedienung von Linux. Ich habe jetzt 5 Jahre lang Linux Mint verwendet. Hab aber da ich in den letzten Monaten sehr viel mit MS Office arbeite zurück zu Windows gewechselt. Würde es MS Office für Linux geben, hätte ich nicht gewechselt. Aber "sudo apt-get update" fehlt mit schon sehr.



Welche Office Version nutzt du denn? Schon mal mit Wine probiert, Office zum Laufen zu bringen?


----------



## Axcyer (22. April 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Welche Office Version nutzt du denn? Schon mal mit Wine probiert, Office zum Laufen zu bringen?



Klar. Ich nutze Office 2016. Aber unter Wine läuft bisher nur Office 2003. Hatte dann lange Office in einer VM am laufen. Aber da ich es jetzt sehr oft und auch unterwegs benutze dauert es zu lange, und benötigt zu viel Akku.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. April 2018)

Je nachdem was man mit Office so treibt kann man auch sehr gut mit Libre Office arbeiten und es eben konvertieren bzw. direkt mit einem offenen und auch von MS Office lesbaren Format arbeiten. So mach ichs und zumindest für meine Zwecke funktioniert das bislang tadellos.


----------



## Axcyer (23. April 2018)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Je nachdem was man mit Office so treibt kann man auch sehr gut mit Libre Office arbeiten und es eben konvertieren bzw. direkt mit einem offenen und auch von MS Office lesbaren Format arbeiten. So mach ichs und zumindest für meine Zwecke funktioniert das bislang tadellos.



Da ich eben nicht nur 2-3 Mal im Jahr einen Brief schreibe, ist LibreOffice kein adäquater Ersatz.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. April 2018)

Mach ich auch nicht, ich nutze Office intensiv. Aber sehe keinen Vorteil von MS Office im täglichen Leben. Mag sein, dass ich das was MS Office besser macht schlicht nicht brauche. Ich brauche in erster Linie Präsentationen und die Tabellenkalkulation. Briefe und so kruscht schreib ich nicht.


----------



## Axcyer (23. April 2018)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mach ich auch nicht, ich nutze Office intensiv. Aber sehe keinen Vorteil von MS Office im täglichen Leben. Mag sein, dass ich das was MS Office besser macht schlicht nicht brauche. Ich brauche in erster Linie Präsentationen und die Tabellenkalkulation. Briefe und so kruscht schreib ich nicht.



Bei Excel/Calc sehe ich auch kaum einen Vorteil für MS Office. Formeln haben beide genug. Nur die Diagramme kommen bei Excel deutlich besser rüber.
Aber bei Word/Writer ist Office deutlich besser. Selbst bei kleineren Dokumenten kann ich die Formatierung nicht so gut anpassen wie in Word. Und bei großen Dokumenten fehlt die automatische Übernahme und Nummerierung von Überschriften, Quellenverweisen und Abbildungen in die zugehörigen Verzeichnisse.


----------



## Shutterfly (23. April 2018)

Axcyer schrieb:


> Und bei großen Dokumenten fehlt die automatische Übernahme und Nummerierung von Überschriften, Quellenverweisen und Abbildungen in die zugehörigen Verzeichnisse.



*hust* LaTeX *hust*


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2018)

Win10 und andere Trojaner sind jetzt auch mit dem BigBrother Award 2018 ausgezeichnet worden: Die Big Brother Awards 2018: Von Windows 10, eHealth, Hessentrojanern und anderen Datenkraken |
    heise online
Dazu:


> [FONT=&quot]Spätestens mit dem Inkrafttreten der Datenschutz-Grundverodnung (DSGVO) müsse Microsoft dafür sorge tragen, dass "keine Übermittlung" eine Option ist, die standardmäßig aktiviert sein sollte, ansonsten würden Microsoft-Produkte zu einem nicht mehr tragbaren Problem, so die Laudatio, die Frank Rosengart vom Chaos Computer Club halten soll.[/FONT]






Shutterfly schrieb:


> *hust* LaTeX *hust*



Wobei auch das Eingewöhnung braucht.


----------



## Shutterfly (24. April 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei auch das Eingewöhnung braucht.



Eingewöhnung ist das falsche Wort. Es bedarf Training, man muss das Programm lernen. Das gilt aber für jedes umfangreiche Programm.


----------



## Axcyer (24. April 2018)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Eingewöhnung ist das falsche Wort. Es bedarf Training, man muss das Programm lernen. Das gilt aber für jedes umfangreiche Programm.



Und LaTeX bringt auch nichts wenn der Professor/Doktor oder Komillitonen nichts damit anfangen können.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. April 2018)

Axcyer schrieb:


> Und LaTeX bringt auch nichts wenn der Professor/Doktor oder Komillitonen nichts damit anfangen können.



Was traurig genug ist und zeigt wie sich viele freiwillig, ohne Not quasi aus Faulheit in die Abhängigkeit von proprietärer Software begeben. Ohne Kontrolle über die eigenen Daten und das eigene System.

Zu meiner Studentenzeit war Tex und LaTeX absolut üblich, da hat man nur unter Protest mit Word gearbeitet, eben auch, weil es viel zu leistungsschwach war um größere Dokumente zu erstellen.


----------



## david19 (24. April 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Win10 und andere Trojaner sind jetzt auch mit dem BigBrother Award 2018 ausgezeichnet worden: Die Big Brother Awards 2018: Von Windows 10, eHealth, Hessentrojanern und anderen Datenkraken |
> heise online
> Dazu:
> 
> ...



Wieso bist du dir so sicher das es Maleware ist? Oder hast du inzwischen deine Meinung geändert?


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2018)

Es ist zumindest unerwünschte Software.


----------



## narrenschilf (24. April 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist zumindest unerwünschte Software.



Na dann musst du dir den Dödel vorknöpfen, der es ohne deine Erlaubnis auf deinem PC installiert hat.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2018)

narrenschilf schrieb:


> Na dann musst du dir den Dödel vorknöpfen, der es ohne deine Erlaubnis auf deinem PC installiert hat.



Ich meine den UpdateOrchastrator. 
Wobei auch Win10 immer unerwünschter wird.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2018)

Wobei die Update und Telemetrie Funktion auch gegen das Computer-Grundrecht verstößt und damit gegen das Grundgesetz. Die verbugten Zwangsupdates verstoßen gegen die Integrität und die Telemetrie gegen die Vertraulichkeit. 

Ex-Verfassungsrichter: Computer-Grundrecht wird noch verdrangt |
    heise online
Grundrecht auf Gewahrleistung der Vertraulichkeit und Integritat informationstechnischer Systeme – Wikipedia


----------



## McZonk (10. Mai 2018)

Der Thread hat zwischenzeitlich seinen Charakter von einer reinen Newsmeldung hin zu einem Spekulations-/Diskussionsthread geändert, weshalb ich ihn mal entsprechend im Unterforum  "Software: Betriebssysteme und Anwendungen > Tools, Anwendungen und Sicherheit" platziert habe.


----------



## chaotium (10. Mai 2018)

McZonk schrieb:


> Der Thread hat zwischenzeitlich seinen Charakter von einer reinen Newsmeldung hin zu einem Spekulations-/Diskussionsthread geändert, weshalb ich ihn mal entsprechend im Unterforum  "Software: Betriebssysteme und Anwendungen > Tools, Anwendungen und Sicherheit" platziert habe.



Das war nie eine News, es dürfte wohl jedem Windows Nutzer bekannt sein, dass es Daten aus dem Netz lädt. Das tat Windows 7 und 8 auch.
Verstehe deshalb nicht wieso hier so ein 14 Seiten Aufstand betrieben wird.

PS:
Deshalb rate ich ihm den Umstieg auf Windows 7 oder man Solls lassen. Es nervt solangsam das gehate hier gegen Windows 10. 
Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn man seine Meinung mitteilt, aber irgendwann isses nur noch ein gehäule wie im Affenstall


----------



## fotoman (10. Mai 2018)

david19 schrieb:


> Wieso bist du dir so sicher das es Maleware ist?  Oder hast du inzwischen deine Meinung geändert?


Weil für ihn  offensichtlich Windows gesamthaft eine Malware ist, die seine Grundrechte missachtet. Das kann man ja so  sehen, aber dann ziehe ich halt die Konsequenz und nutze es einfache im  Privatbereich nicht. Ist doch kein Problem, es gibt genug Alternativen.  Dass diese teilweise mit Komfortverlust verbunden sind stört dann nicht  (Prioritäten zu setzen sollte man irgendwann lernen).

Beruflich gehe ich dann zum Betriebsrat und sorge dafür, dass dieser entsprechende Massnahmen ergreift. Bei uns ist sowas m.M.n. fast schon zu oft der Fall, bei Win 10 hat er bisher aber noch nicht eingegriffen. Ob das nun an der Nutzung der für Betriebe gedachten Version liegt oder an etwas anderem kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich bin kein BR-Mitglied.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Zu meiner Studentenzeit war Tex und LaTeX  absolut üblich, da hat man nur unter Protest mit Word gearbeitet, eben  auch, weil es viel zu leistungsschwach war um größere Dokumente zu  erstellen.


Zwang war LaTaX bei mir damals leider auch, man musste halt  Stunden mit unsinnigem Zeugs verbringen anstatt sich um den Inhalt zu  kümmern. Die (zumindest damals) verfügbaren WYSIWYG Tools waren ein Witz, das  ganze kommt halt aus der reine Textterminal-Ecke. Schön für Scripte von Mathe-Vorlesungen aber noch nicht einmal, um damit eine Diplomarbeit mit recht wenigen Formeln zu setzen.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mach ich auch nicht, ich nutze Office intensiv. Aber sehe keinen Vorteil von MS Office im täglichen Leben. Mag sein, dass ich das was MS Office besser macht schlicht nicht brauche. Ich brauche in erster Linie Präsentationen und die Tabellenkalkulation. Briefe und so kruscht schreib ich nicht.


Es hat weniger etwas mit "besser machen" zu tun, sondern ganz trivial mt "anders und vor allem inkompatibel machen". Es ist ja Open Source, da muss alles anders genacht werden.

Wenn ich Dokumente, die sich mit Office 2010 in 20 Sekunden öffnen lassen, mit LibreOffice erst nach 5-6 Minuten offen habe und danach die Formatierung nicht stimmt oder bei einem trivialen, 10 Seiten Textdokument in der mit LibreOffice gespeicherten Version grundlegende Dinge des Originals schlicht nicht merh vorhanden sind (Querverweise oder Farbmarkierungen in Überschriften), dann hat das mit "anders" nichts mehrzu tun, sondern eher mit inkompatibel. Damit mag man leben, wenn man nur im LibreOffice-Universum unterwegs ist aber nicht, wenn man Dokumente mit MS-Office-Usern austauschen muss

Konvertierung ist ja schön und "gut", aber warum schafft das LibreOffice dann schon bei trivialen Excel-Makros nicht automatisch? Soll ich also die selbe Datei zweimal führen, weil ich sie einmal beruflich mit Excel nutzen muss und einmal (mit anderen Daten aber identischen Makros) privat? Nein Danke, die SW in der Firma kann ich nicht ändern, also hat LibreOffce verloren. Ich bin noch nicht einmal bereit, noch eine Makrosprache für die selbe Aufgabe zu erlernen. Da zahle ich lieber alle 5-6 jahre einmal 150 Euro (oder auch weniger) an MS für eine neue Office-Version (noch gibt es die auch ohne Abo).


----------

